# [Fix] Verizon Voicemail Notifications for Gingerbread



## erishasnobattery

So, as anyone who is on Gingerbread knows, Voicemail Notifications don't work. The stock ones, that is. With the recent announcement the 2.11.605.3 would be OTA, and still didn't have them, I set out to correct the problem.

Well, devs, here is your fix:


Decompile framework.jar

Navigate to *'com\android\internal\telephony\cdma\CDMAPhone.smali'*

Locate *'.method public updateMessageWaitingIndicator(I)V'*

Change it to *'.method updateMessageWaitingIndicator(I)V'*

Locate *'.method updateMessageWaitingIndicator(Z)V'*

Insert the following code after the *'.end method'* annotation:



Code:


.method public updateMessageWaitingIndicator(ZI)V<br />
    .registers 3<br />
    .parameter "mwi"<br />
    .parameter "count"<br />
    .prologue<br />
    .line 1497<br />
    invoke-virtual {p0, p2}, Lcom/android/internal/telephony/cdma/CDMAPhone;->updateMessageWaitingIndicator(I)V<br />
    .line 1498<br />
    return-void<br />
.end method


Close *'CDMAPhone.smali'*

Navigate to *'com\android\internal\telephony\cdma\RuimRecords.smali'*

Locate *'.method public setVoiceMessageWaiting(II)V'*

Replace the entire method with the following code:



Code:


.method public setVoiceMessageWaiting(II)V<br />
    .registers 5<br />
    .parameter "line"<br />
    .parameter "countWaiting"<br />
<br />
    .prologue<br />
    const/4 v1, 0x1<br />
<br />
    .line 677<br />
    if-eq p1, v1, :cond_4<br />
<br />
    .line 700<br />
    :goto_3<br />
    return-void<br />
<br />
    .line 696<br />
    :cond_4<br />
    iget-object v0, p0, Lcom/android/internal/telephony/cdma/RuimRecords;->phone:Lcom/android/internal/telephony/PhoneBase;<br />
<br />
<br />
    invoke-virtual {v0, v1, p2}, Lcom/android/internal/telephony/PhoneBase;->updateMessageWaitingIndicator(ZI)V<br />
<br />
    goto :goto_3<br />
.end method


Recompile and enjoy your fancy new Voicemail indications.


For those of you not so developmentally inclined, we stuck it in a nice flashable zip for you. This zip should work on ANY sense-based, deodexed Gingerbread ROM from 2.10.xxx.xx on up including the BAMF 2.4x series, but it has not been tested. This will not work on BAMF SoaB or Forever. Those patches are in their threads. If you are unsure, wait for your dev to make the needed changes. Obviously, you must be rooted. 

*Download:* http://www.multiupload.com/7CKMD9R282


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

You are just too good eris.


----------



## ihtfp69

Good job, dude.


----------



## orcsbane13

Will this work on an odexed Rom or only on deodexed?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom

And Eris does something Verizon can't.


----------



## abqnm

Wow. That must have taken some time to figure out. Nice job!

Now I just prefer google voice anyway, but this is a nice fix for those that need it!


----------



## Nickodarius

Indeed. You're swell!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Adrynalyne

orcsbane13 said:


> Will this work on an odexed Rom or only on deodexed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Deodexed.


----------



## trikotret

send verizon the bill for the fix


----------



## Adrynalyne

eris, I'd like to say that I am proud that we decided to make you part of the team.

Without ever asking.


----------



## Jrocker23

Great, Thank you


----------



## orcsbane13

Adrynalyne said:


> Deodexed.


Thought so, thanx. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erishasnobattery

Adrynalyne said:


> eris, I'd like to say that I am proud that we decided to make you part of the team.
> 
> Without ever asking.


I did just kinda show up didn't i? 

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Not on Sense but you are quite an amazing developer to fix something HTC couldn't in the past few months! Pretty kickass if you ask me!!!


----------



## Adrynalyne

Mustang302LX said:


> Not on Sense but you are quite an amazing developer to fix something HTC couldn't in the past few months! Pretty kickass if you ask me!!!


The scary part is how long it took.

I gave him the files to work with, went and picked up my daughter and he was done...

LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX

Adrynalyne said:


> The scary part is how long it took.
> 
> I gave him the files to work with, went and picked up my daughter and he was done...
> 
> LOL


WOW! Again I'm not a Sense fan but you guys are the reason people still love their TBolts!!


----------



## abqnm

Adrynalyne said:


> The scary part is how long it took.
> 
> I gave him the files to work with, went and picked up my daughter and he was done...
> 
> LOL


That is scary. And awesome. Unless your daughter was overseas and you were here.

Can't wait for the Vigor to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## Adrynalyne

abqnm said:


> That is scary. And awesome. Unless your daughter was overseas and you were here.
> 
> Can't wait for the Vigor to see what you guys come up with!


LOL. I was gone for 30 minutes max.


----------



## abqnm

Adrynalyne said:


> LOL. I was gone for 30 minutes max.


Haha that definitely is awesome.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Wait! Why do we need this? "I'm using VVM and it works perfect! You guys must be doing something wrong!" lol sorry couldn't resist after reading some posts by some at AC.


----------



## sgtguthrie

So does the zip work on bamf forever? THANKS!!!


----------



## Adrynalyne

sgtguthrie said:


> So does the zip work on bamf forever? THANKS!!!


It does, and has even been posted to the thread under Patches.


----------



## sgtguthrie

Thanks, I just came back to say I had found it in the bf thread. Thanks guys, for doing all these things htc could not!!!


----------



## ThunderStick

Absolutely amazing.. I feared the day when we get an OTA and something as critical as VM notifications didn't work. 
I guess HTC may be laying people off now that the work is done... or maybe hiring one more..


----------



## Adrynalyne

ThunderStick said:


> Absolutely amazing.. I feared the day when we get an OTA and something as critical as VM notifications didn't work.
> I guess HTC may be laying people off now that the work is done... or maybe hiring one more..


I would be shocked if some testers were not fired, or at least written up for missing this @ Verizon.

Or perhaps they knew all along and considered it a calculated risk.


----------



## defcon888

Mustang302LX said:


> Wait! Why do we need this? "I'm using VVM and it works perfect! You guys must be doing something wrong!" lol sorry couldn't resist after reading some posts by some at AC.


I have to laugh at the people that are willing to spend $9.99/month for VVM and another $9.99/month for Navigator. If they don't want to use Google Maps by all means don't pay for Navigator........use that $9.99 you where going to pay and get a TomTom or a Garmin and in about 7 months, it will have paid for itself

I personally use GV and love it. I do get a kick out of the transcriptions!


----------



## gadget!

defcon888 said:


> I have to laugh at the people that are willing to spend $9.99/month for VVM and another $9.99/month for Navigator. If they don't want to use Google Maps by all means don't pay for Navigator........use that $9.99 you where going to pay and get a TomTom or a Garmin and in about 7 months, it will have paid for itself
> 
> I personally use GV and love it. I do get a kick out of the transcriptions!


Actually, Verizon VVM is 2.99 a month.
Not that it matters.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421

Do we have room for one more flattering comment?

You guys are awesome. Truly talented devs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers

Hopefully Verizon credits you if they ever release another ota with this fixed.


----------



## Boostjunky

Abosolutely amazing. I just can't believe that HTC/Verizon let this slide! Great work, guys!


----------



## Buzzkill

Eris...I gotta ask...has anyone asked you to tackle getting my Verizon or NFL app on aosp?


----------



## erishasnobattery

Buzzkill said:


> Eris...I gotta ask...has anyone asked you to tackle getting my Verizon or NFL app on aosp?


No. And I'm not going to try. AOSP interests me exactly 0. Lol.

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Grnlantern79

You are awesome


----------



## DeTard

Holy shit Eris, just holy shit. While I use Google Voice, the fact that this bug damn near forced me to switch to GV really annoyed me. Awesome job. Someone needs fired, and by someone I mean Adrynalyne. Just because (unrelated to this).


----------



## Adrynalyne

DeTard said:


> Holy shit Eris, just holy shit. While I use Google Voice, the fact that this bug damn near forced me to switch to GV really annoyed me. Awesome job. Someone needs fired, and by someone I mean Adrynalyne. Just because (unrelated to this).


I love you too


----------



## mrbracht

just an update, does not work with bamf 2.4.1 side project, just thought id throw that out there, please dont judge me, hah great job tho eris, you are my new hero


----------



## mrbracht

fyi, it just sits at the splash screen, forgot to add that


----------



## Adrynalyne

For how long? It has to re-odex.


----------



## mrbracht

I had it sit at the screen for a good ten minutes before I said **** it


----------



## trikotret

I was using Droid theory 1.2 and it boot looped too. SO i went back to SoaB and vm working fine


----------



## erishasnobattery

Fix coming. Silly Adrynalyne. 

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## mrbracht

"erishasnobattery said:


> Fix coming. Silly Adrynalyne.
> 
> Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


Haha. Damn him anyhow.. thanks again team BAMF!


----------



## Adrynalyne

LOL, sorry. I thought bamf forever was stock framework.jar.

It wasn't LOL.


----------



## mrbracht

"Adrynalyne said:


> LOL, sorry. I thought bamf forever was stock framework.jar.
> 
> It wasn't LOL.


So is your side project BAMF 2.4.1 stock framework?


----------



## Mexiken

"Adrynalyne said:


> I would be shocked if some testers were not fired, or at least written up for missing this @ Verizon.
> 
> Or perhaps they knew all along and considered it a calculated risk.


They are often the marketing team, and have no vested interest in finding new bugs. They're playing with cool, unreleased, super secret phones....

Most likely they're just given a checklist of bugs that should be fixed, and they verify they are. They don't check for new ones unless they spot glaring ones. VM not getting to you is easy to miss, since well, it doesn't get to you....you wouldn't notice until later


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Eris, I just wanted to say congratulations. After all this time HTC and Verizon didn't care enough to figure it out.

You know way too much about our phones, you will NOT go to work for HTC. Ill know you did if there's a new spot for forum username on the warranty request form.


----------



## erishasnobattery

Apologies on any bootloops we may have caused. This link should take care of stock based ROMs including BAMF 2.4x.

http://www.multiupload.com/7CKMD9R282

Link is updated in the original post as well.


----------



## Adrynalyne

mrbracht said:


> So is your side project BAMF 2.4.1 stock framework?


Yes it is. I tested it to make sure that it would work.


----------



## dstu03

Trust me when I say these dev teams are often over worked and under paid. Most likely the issue was just over looked but I can say most the time leaks are intentional to see of bugs can be worked out by the community. In other words they do check these forums to see how things are working


----------



## mrbracht

Works perfect. Glad chingy could help you guys.. LOL... Only kidding.


----------



## Droid66

You're awesome man. HTC and Verizon couldn't fix this but you did. They should offer you a job for solving this for them.


----------



## erishasnobattery

Droid66 said:


> You're awesome man. HTC and Verizon couldn't fix this but you did. They should offer you a job for solving this for them.


I'm not holding my breath for a check. 

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## BennyJr

erishasnobattery said:


> No. And I'm not going to try. AOSP interests me exactly 0. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


Why dont u like AOSP?


----------



## Buzzkill

If a crew could fix Voicemail notification that has bugged thousands of people on their own time is beyond my basic understanding. Just had to ask about aosp. If anyone could do it I'd bet a month's salary dem bamf superhumans could.


----------



## Adrynalyne

Not even a crew. I just supplied the files. LOL.


----------



## Buzzkill

Is Eris intravenously fed thru a small but yet cavernous outlet in the back of his noggin?


----------



## Adrynalyne

Buzzkill said:


> Is Eris intravenously fed thru a small but yet cavernous outlet in the back of his noggin?


We keep him locked in the cellar. Toss him a raw steak once in a while.

This earned him Filet Mignon.


----------



## Buzzkill

Just amazing bro...the time taken to disembody all that code. ****ing fantastic.


----------



## mrbracht

If I was gay. I'd marry BAMF.

FYI: that was gay. Haha. Still though. Thank you guys very much. Submit your fix to Verizon and have them push the file to all the thunderbolt users. Maybe get some cash in the process. They would probably be very grateful.


----------



## Buzzkill

Dude..that was uber gay


----------



## mrbracht

haha, yes, very much so.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

"Buzzkill said:


> Dude..that was uber gay


LMAO at this comment.


----------



## klisp

Good job eris! WTG!


----------



## dnakaman

Maybe Verizon will take your code and say they got a leaked version of some new phone and they ported it over (oh no I didn't go there) :tongue3:


----------



## 00negative

It is good to see a dev actually showing how they fixed code by actually posting both code changes and a flashable zip.

This will both help people learn and show how complicated some issues are to fix for those users that don't understand all the work that goes into this stuff.

Would love to see more post like this in the future.

Thanks eris!


----------



## Boostjunky

00negative said:


> It is good to see a dev actually showing how they fixed code by actually posting both code changes and a flashable zip.
> 
> This will both help people learn and show how complicated some issues are to fix for those users that don't understand all the work that goes into this stuff.
> 
> Would love to see more post like this in the future.
> 
> Thanks eris!


Ditto this! I was quite pleased that I was able to apply the fixes on my own for a ROM that wasn't listed as "supported", although it may have worked just fine with the provided flashable zip. I figured why take the risk and just decompiled, tweaked, recompiled, and pushed the necessary files.

Thanks again for your hard work, Eris.


----------



## hall

dnakaman said:


> Maybe Verizon will take your code and say they got a leaked version of some new phone and they ported it over (oh no I didn't go there) :tongue3:


 Whenever a fix comes out, it won't be difficult to compare to see if they in fact incorporated this fix. Will they credit him ? Compensate him ? Or worse, will they bastardize his fix as best they can to make it appear that it's NOT his, but one they came up with ?


----------



## hall

Adrynalyne said:


> I would be shocked if some testers were not fired, or at least written up for missing this @ Verizon.


 I've often thought that software quality teams may not want "good" testers after all. They will find, possibly, a LOT of issues, making more work for a lot of people. Or, poor testers find nothing, when it's released and then bugs turn up, the quality group can say "our testers didn't find that during testing" and shift blame. Finally, those "good" testers eventually aren't asked to help in future tests !! 

I used to do testing with a popular 3D-modeling software program and reported lots of bugs. Problem is, unless they were game-stoppers, they were just logged for future fix. Why ? They released updates on set dates -- no matter what !!  Clearly, the sales and marketing teams ran the show there, not the development group. To the contrary, another 3D-modeling app delayed their release for (6) months because of bugs and issues that were discovered once 'public' testing was made available.


----------



## hopesrequiem

"Mustang302LX said:


> WOW! Again I'm not a Sense fan but you guys are the reason people still love their TBolts!!


+1 my bolt would be junk without team BAMF. You guys made me love sense.


----------



## ProfEngr

Sad to say, mine's been stuck at the HTC splash screen for over 10min now. BAMF RC4 (or 4.9. not sure). Will edit or delete this post if it ever pushes through. Oh, just d/led the file (from team BAMF forums) about 20min ago so it should be the updated one.


----------



## Adrynalyne

ProfEngr said:


> Sad to say, mine's been stuck at the HTC splash screen for over 10min now. BAMF RC4 (or 4.9. not sure). Will edit or delete this post if it ever pushes through. Oh, just d/led the file (from team BAMF forums) about 20min ago so it should be the updated one.


This is not for alpha versions of Gingerbread :x

Can I interest you in a nice. cold glass of BAMF Forever? Its a worthy successor.


----------



## miketoasty

Adrynalyne said:


> This is not for alpha versions of Gingerbread :x
> 
> Can I interest you in a nice. cold glass of BAMF Forever? Its a worthy successor.


Mmmmmmm, nothing like a warm glass of BAMF Forever, mixed with some Thunder and topped off with some 4G love. A match made in heaven!


----------



## ProfEngr

well crap. That would explain it then. I have 1.0.6 on the HDD, but haven't had time to load it.


----------



## Robyna2010

Anyone see any issue with why I cannot get this to work with BAMF Forever 1.0.6? It seems to sit and/or boot loop for me at my splash screen. Booting into recovery and reapplying the 1.0.6 zip seems to allow it to boot again, but it's annoying because I want for this to work. I have tried both of the posted files?


----------



## erishasnobattery

Did you get the zip from the forever thread?

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Robyna2010

No. Apparently I missed that in the original instructions... So I did download the correct one, but it hasn't improved vvm at all for me. Am I missing something?


----------



## gadget!

I'm still waiting for some Doubleshot love 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## erishasnobattery

Robyna2010 said:


> No. Apparently I missed that in the original instructions... So I did download the correct one, but it hasn't improved vvm at all for me. Am I missing something?


It's for STANDARD Voicemail. Not VVM.

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Adrynalyne

This one should work for Doubleshot.

http://www.multiupload.com/JSP9NQRS8G


----------



## HarlyFan

Thank you it works well!!!


----------



## MrKleen

All I have to say is that you are a kick ass mofo.


----------



## Marinoid

Maybe Verizon has tried to rework their network around it and broke your fix? I am on 2.11.605.3, stock rooted. Used your updated voicemail_fix_stock.zip, but get no notification. Have tried rebooting to be sure, but nada.


----------



## erishasnobattery

Are you deodexed?

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Marinoid

Not deodexed. Completely stock ROM, debloated with root explorer.


----------



## Adrynalyne

rmarinella said:


> Not deodexed. Completely stock ROM, debloated with root explorer.


You must be deodexed.


----------



## lharris428

Droid66 said:


> You're awesome man. HTC and Verizon couldn't fix this but you did. They should offer you a job for solving this for them.


I am willing to bet that it wasn't because they couldn't fix it, it's that their testing is awful and they never even knew about it or they just didn't care until their phone lines blew up.

Whoever devised and signed off on their test plan should be admonished or fired. It's simple, you have two supported ways to receive voicemail with the tbolt. They are VVM and regular voicemail and you make sure that both work. So they either tested only VVM or their testers suck or they were ignored because they figured they could get everyone to use VVM for 3 bucks a month.

I do believe that they wouldn't have been able to figure it out as quickly as eris did.


----------



## hall

I'm wondering how many phones HTC goofed this on ? It appears that the Inspire 4G is missing the code too...


----------



## Marinoid

I swear I wasn't deodexed. BUT ... right after Eris posted, I downloaded Forever Cubed .... loved it, but wanted something real clean. Thanks Eris! SOAB 1.0/1.01 is just that. Very advanced, (Thanks HTC) and what a great job porting. I think I need to start some light ROM development .... Love the community here and at TeamBAMF.


----------



## hall

Well, has anyone checked to see what HTC's fix looks like, i.e. anything like the one from here ?


----------



## jas0nmack

Does anyone have this file still and could please upload to a mirror. I searched my computer as well as the net but the only links to this fix was on multiupload. I have a corporate user still on an older BAMF Rom that I don't want to have to remotely back up, flash and restore a whole new rom yet until I'm with this user in person.

Thank you


----------



## erishasnobattery

jas0nmack said:


> Does anyone have this file still and could please upload to a mirror. I searched my computer as well as the net but the only links to this fix was on multiupload. I have a corporate user still on an older BAMF Rom that I don't want to have to remotely back up, flash and restore a whole new rom yet until I'm with this user in person.
> 
> Thank you


Bringin it out of the cellar...

Can you have him do an "adb pull /system/framework/framework.jar" and get me the file?


----------



## jas0nmack

erishasnobattery said:


> Bringin it out of the cellar...
> 
> Can you have him do an "adb pull /system/framework/framework.jar" and get me the file?


Thank you for the reply. The user left for the day so when she comes in tomorrow I will have her hook it to her computer and i'll remote in and get it.


----------



## erishasnobattery

jas0nmack said:


> Thank you for the reply. The user left for the day so when she comes in tomorrow I will have her hook it to her computer and i'll remote in and get it.


Sounds good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jas0nmack

erishasnobattery said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry for such a late reply. I haven't been able to get in contact with that user for the past few weeks but she showed up in my office yesterday so I just upgraded the Radios to the .19 and put one of the MR4 roms on so it's all good. Thanks again for your willingness to help.


----------

